# pepper seeds



## dannylang (Feb 12, 2015)

can you dry out the seeds from a pepper, and plant the seed. if so how long does it need to dry, before planting.

dannylang


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 12, 2015)

A quick google of "growing peppers from fresh seeds" got me all the info on propagating peppers I'll ever need.


----------



## dannylang (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks Mdboatbum, i will check this out.

dannylang


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 12, 2015)

I would have posted some links but can't with this stupid phone.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2015)

Pepper seeds.....   make sure the peppers are mature.... save the seeds and dry them on a coffee filter...    

To germinate, the seeds need to be placed between coffee filters and kept damp...  in a zip bag works to keep them from drying out...   they need to be kept about 90 deg. F...  I kept mine on top of the fluorescent light where I was growing my starts...  make sure they stay damp...  open the bag every 2-3 days to allow in fresh air....   in 5-40 days they will sprout a root....    with tweezers, plant them in starting mix about 1/4" deep....  keep damp... keep the soil warm.. 80-90 deg...    Good luck...  I have much better luck with store bought plants...  I finally gave up on starting peppers after 3 years of failure...

http://farmerfredrant.blogspot.com/2012/03/pepper-seeds-wont-germinate-some-tips.html


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello.  Dave is exactly right.  You CAN dry the seeds and use them BUT so many of these peppers now are hybrids.  So IF you get the plant to grow and IF you get a pepper from that plant it my bear no resemblance  to the original pepper.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dannylang (Feb 13, 2015)

can you plant the seeds in a starter kit instead of letting them germinate in  a coffee filter?

dannylang


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2015)

dannylang said:


> can you plant the seeds in a starter kit instead of letting them germinate in  a coffee filter?
> dannylang




If you skip the germinating steps, you won't know if the seeds are "viable" and may be waiting forever for them to sprout....    I germinate my pole beans to make sure they will grow.... and cukes, and squash etc...  no point in planting seeds that are dead.....


----------



## dannylang (Feb 13, 2015)

thanks dave, you have a point there

dannylang


----------

